# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Which position is best to attempt WILD?

## mjspeth

I was wondering if anyone could tell me whats the best position to lay in for WILD attempts? Ive heard that laying flat works the best, with your arms to your sides. 

I was also wondering if it really matters what position you're in, as long as you're comfortable..

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

Lying flat on your back with your arms at your sides seems to produce the most WILDs. But as long as you're comfortable, any position should work. I usually sleep on my stomach and get the most sleep paralysis while on my side, so... It differs from person to person.

----------


## Klaudyw3

You might wanna try sleeping in an unusual position since it'll be harder to sleep.Might take longer for SP to settle in but you have a higher chance of not drifting asleep while trying to wild  ::D:

----------


## mjspeth

thankyou!

----------


## Puffin

No problem!

----------


## Brunor2

I can't attain SP while on my side. Hard to do on my stomach, too. The best I have found is on my back, like most people.

----------


## DpsBob

Laying on your back seems to be the most fail-safe. Whenever I wake up into SP, I am on my back.

----------

